# Illustrating Troubles: Human Body



## caters (Aug 27, 2015)

I am writing a book about the anatomy and physiology in my Kepler Bb Humanoids(a species that I made to be Human Version 2.0). I am also the illustrator of this book so I have to draw accurately(especially with the mirror image that shows up in quite a few places).


Because this is an anatomy and physiology book, I need to be able to draw every organ these humanoids have. I don’t have to draw the whole network of arteries and veins(otherwise, it might take me a whole year just to draw on a single page) but with other organ systems, it would be best if I could draw the whole system.


And with drawing organs, there is a whole spectrum of difficulties I have in drawing them.


The simplest organ for me to draw is the esophagus(just 1 straight tube), closely followed by ureters and fallopian tubes. The appendix is also very simple for me to draw.


Other organs that are relatively simple for me to draw but are more difficult than these 4 include:


Stomach
Lungs
Uterus
Vagina
Kidney
Spleen
Colon
Pancreas
 There are 2 organs that I always have quite a difficult time drawing accurately. These 2 are the liver and the heart. What troubles me with the liver is the curvature and how that changes as you go around the liver. The heart is kind of like that but on steroids. The blood vessels that attach to the heart are once again, simple for me to draw. It is all the atria vs ventricles, asymmetry, angle, and in case of internal structure, valves, cordae tendinae, and papillary muscles along with wall thickness that make it much harder for me to draw the heart than most other organs.


However, there is 1 organ, in the whole human body, that even tops the heart in terms of how complicated it is for me to draw it. That would be the small intestine. The duodenum is simple but from there it gets complicated, fast. All those folds in the rest of the small intestine. It is hard for me to know where in the small intestine I am. I get very confused when I try to draw it.


Is there a way other than looking at an image or looking for a step by step tutorial that I can make drawing these 3 organs(liver, heart, and small intestine) easier to draw?


----------

